# &

## ( Sanaba )

!!!

----------


## Gonosuke

-  ,    " "?

----------


## Mihey

)

----------


## ( Sanaba )

))    "   "     ))     !!

----------


## Gonosuke

* ( Sanaba )*,  ,        ?

----------


## ( Sanaba )

> ( Sanaba ),  ,        ?

      !!    25      .   ,  -  ))

----------


## Gonosuke

> !!

         ?  3  ?

----------


## ( Sanaba )

!!!    !!!     +   +    =        Full HD .

----------


## RAMM

> ))    "   "     ))     !!

        "   "     (   3 ). ,  - -.     .                ,     .     ,     ,   - - ... -. 
P.S.      20       .

----------


## ( Sanaba )

=).           -  .       ))     HD

----------


## RAMM

.     ,   pan-   . 
..   ,     - )

----------


## ( Sanaba )

=)       +  +      =     =)  

> pan-

      !!!

----------

